# Bridgeport style mill Quill Stop questions



## PeterT (May 5, 2020)

I can now see how spinning the stock mill stop nut up & down into & out of position can getting old. 

I don't quire understand the prevailing accessories though.
- The Morton style has a release button so you press it, that allows quick slide into position? But you have to do a bit of disassembly to I assume replace the stock nut?
- The quick clamp style. Are the bolt head looking things basically mini levers to open the jaws or do you somehow then screw them in to lock on a position?


----------



## Brent H (May 5, 2020)

My mill came with the Morton style and it is quite fast to adjust and then spins into position.  The thinner locking nut is still below it so you can always double nut if you need to.  I am not sure of the "quick quill stop" as I think you would have to have it close at hand and remove it between uses?  

To install the Morton style you would need to take apart the bottom trip feed lever (Set screw on the front with a small shaft end (146), remove the cir clip (160) and then the upper part of the screw - I think is held with a set screw? not home to check for you - sorry - then feed the screw out of the locking nut (161) and stop nut (162), put on new stop nut when the old one is backed off and reverse the process.







Adjustment is pretty quick after that and the nut is always there on the machine.

I have no experience with the other arrangement


----------



## Janger (May 7, 2020)

I have a morton style stop on my regular drill press. It's handy and easy to use. The machine came with it.


----------



## francist (May 7, 2020)

Not answering the question specifically, but I came up with my own based on the assumption that the non-Morton style was just a spring arrangement.

I bought a bunch of stainless steel clothes pegs from Lee Valley a few years ago and modified one for the basic mechanism. Then reworked the jaw portion to fit a threaded sleeve that matches the thread on the quill stop. I epoxied the sleeve into the jaws of the modified clothes peg / spring clamp, then sawed it in half.

I only use it my drill press, and only for rough depths but it does work fine. Could I overpower the spring force and make it jump a thread? Possibly, although I’ve never had it happen yet.

-frank


----------

